# Any advice



## Redman (May 5, 2010)

I m lookin for a 100% Argentine Red Tegu. Any recommended breeders? :bang :bang :bang :bang :bang


----------



## kaa (May 5, 2010)

Um, varnyard


----------



## CaseyUndead (May 5, 2010)

:doh 
Yeah, Varnyard.
You already found his Messageboards, lol, but here's his regular site <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.varnyard-herps.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.varnyard-herps.com/</a><!-- m -->


----------



## reptastic (May 5, 2010)

kaa said:


> Um, varnyard



yep he is the best! all of my tegus including my red tegu came from his 09 stock!he is a very great guy to work with!


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (May 5, 2010)

Bobby is the best breeder I have ever dealt with.


----------



## Redman (Sep 4, 2010)

yeh but he ran out so i have 2 find other options


----------



## Redman (Sep 17, 2010)

any other recommendations


----------



## JohnMatthew (Sep 17, 2010)

I personally would put a down-payment on one of Bobby's for next year. You could check kingsnake classifieds if you can't wait <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://market.kingsnake.com/index.php?cat=53." onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://market.kingsnake.com/index.php?cat=53.</a><!-- m -->. I'd want to see the animal in person though if not going through Bobby, so maybe checking out some reptiles shows/expos or local society meetings might be of service.


----------



## reptastic (Sep 17, 2010)

JohnMatthew said:


> I personally would put a down-payment on one of Bobby's for next year. You could check kingsnake classifieds if you can't wait <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://market.kingsnake.com/index.php?cat=53." onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://market.kingsnake.com/index.php?cat=53.</a><!-- m -->. I'd want to see the animal in person though if not going through Bobby, so maybe checking out some reptiles shows/expos or local society meetings might be of service.


 
I agree I would put a 50% deposit down on one now and just get everything prepared for the homecoming. At least that way you know your getting a healthy tegu!


----------



## Toby_H (Sep 17, 2010)

Picking out a tegu is definately not something I would cut corners with or rush into...

These animals will live for 15+ years, take up a large amount of time and space, hold the potential of being a wonderful addition to your 'family' and if you get the right one, are simply amazing animals...

I have a friend who has a "rescue" Savanah Monitor. Saving this animal from it's poorly kept conditions made him feel really really good about himself... for several months... But now it's been three years and every time he sees my tegu he tells me how he wished he would have waited longer, read more, and got a Tegu from Bobby. But it's to late, he only has time/space/resources for one large lizard and that spot is taken. 

He would have been a lot happier with his reptile family if he would have waited and gotten the best animal to fit his "family".

I personally do not know of any Tegu breeder besides Bobby Hill that I would recommend. I'm not saying all others are bad, or not worth considering... I'm only saying that Bobby has been 'proven' to be the best and for such an important member of my 'family', I'll settle for nothing but the best.


----------

